# Getting a compact to focus correctly?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I seem to be struggling to get my Canon Ixus 82 (80 in blue) to focus properly on any pics I take of my car.

Does anyone have any advice for me please? I am just using the Auto mode.

See examples:





































The far ends of the pics are blurry, so presumably out of focus...

I'm just using it in Auto mode.

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Take a look at this:

http://www.dslrtips.com/workshops/H...in_focus/landscape_large_depth_of_field.shtml

The tutorial is for DSLR's, but, if you can put your camera in aperture priority, you should be able to get both fore & back ground in focus.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Rob I'll have a read.

It doesn't seem very flexible in terms of options in Auto mode, and if I put it in Manual mode the hand shake is horrendous.

I'm clearly a noob, but I just want a point and click that doesn't do this - my old Sony didn't.

Is it a Canon issue?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Russ

if you want to get a greater part of your pic in focus you need a bigger depth of field setting, this means a smaller aperture which in turn means a longer exposure, don't know what settings your camera offers, if it has a landscape mode that maybe worth experimenting with, if the light is low a tripod or some means of steadying your camera will be beneficial.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks S500.

I don't think it has a landscape mode, but I'll double check in the manual.

It should be pretty decent and I'd like to try and get to know how to use it rather than throwing cash at a 'better' camera... 

Thanks for the advice so far.

Russ.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

I had always thought that if you have an object in the foreground (which is the subject of the photo) then background will be out of focus?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I had always thought that if you have an object in the foreground (which is the subject of the photo) then background will be out of focus?


In an ideal world that is what you normally try to achieve however the op is having the problem that half of the subject is out of focus. On an SLR camera it would be a simple case of stopping the aperture down a stop but on a compact its harder or impossible if the manual settings are not available. Its very difficult now days to get a good compact, my first digital camera was a pentax optio which had all the same settings as my slr. Currently I have a fuji f40 which has practically zero settings, I have an slr as well but thats not as convenient to take on holiday. To the OP I would say your best bet is to go through all the settings and see if you can find one that has a smaller aperture or F value, although I hate to say that it may not have one.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Russ,

To me, it looks like the closest part of the car is in focus, and then becomes more out of focus along the length of your car. This is known as having a "shollow depth of field" this is a result of having a large appeture setting.

I have had a look at the EXIF data and all your pics have an appeteure of 2.8 - this is a very large appeture for a compact. If you can, put it into AV (appeture value) mode and set the appeture to 11 to 14. Hopefully, this will give you enough depth of field and still have a quck enough shutter time that you dont get camera shake.

Have a look at this vid as it explains depth and appetures better than I c






Im no expert, but if youhave any questions feel free to PM me.

Paul.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Paul, that's very useful.

I'll see if I can change it, but I don't recall seeing an option to do so


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I just downloaded the manual and had a quick read, I couldnt see anything about it either.

You can adjust the ISO though. Might be worth trying to increase it to 400 to 800*. This will (possibly) have the effect of making the camera more sensitive to the light, and allowing a smaller aperture to give more depth of field...or maybe not.

*You will have to see how high the ISO setting can go, but too much will give you "digital noise".


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Aperture range on my camera is F2.8 - F4.9

Does this mean it only has a shallow depth of field, hence my problem?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I might just sack it off and get a different camera - which do you have Paul?

Thanks for your help btw


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a canon 1000d, begginer end of "proper" digital SLRs.

I think that the fuji finepic bridge type cameras give about the best quality, price performance compromise, as long as you accpet they cant swap lenses like a full DSLR can. But they do give you access to most of the settings that DSLR`s have.

This is the type of thing I mean as a bridge camera (Halfway between a compact and DSLR)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5591112/Trail/searchtext>FINEPICS.htm

If you decide to try a proper SLR then have a look at the canon 1000d or 450 if you can spend a bit more. (or a Nikon D40 or D60.)

(Despite what people say in the Canon Vs Nikon debate, If you compare like with like there isnt really anything in it, except canon is better.) :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

RussZS said:


> The Aperture range on my camera is F2.8 - F4.9
> 
> Does this mean it only has a shallow depth of field, hence my problem?


That could be it, most camera will go from around f3 up to f22


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> That could be it, most camera will go from around f3 up to f22


I would imagine what he has quoted is the maximum aperture range as the camera more then likely has a zoom lens, it would be a very poor camera indeed if the maximum was F4.9 :lol: as you say most will go to F22 or at least F16. Unfortunately it would appear as is the case with most compacts these days that he has now way of changing it, what may work is if you have a bright or sunny day preset, this may bring the aperture value down.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Okay... so does anyone know of a compact that will allow me to change this? I will spend up to £200

Thanks


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Do you want to borrow my finepix 9500 and my book on "digital photography masterclass" to get you started?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you don't mind mate? How much is the 9500?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I can't remember how much I paid, couple of hundred for it maybe. Il bring it back from my other half's tonight, remind me later/ tomorrow.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I spent 30 quid in Jessops for a tripod, one of the best things I ever bought!
Takes seconds to get set up, and if you use it with the timer you will get 100% steady pics, it can make a big difference


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

dest said:


> I spent 30 quid in Jessops for a tripod, one of the best things I ever bought!
> Takes seconds to get set up, and if you use it with the timer you will get 100% steady pics, it can make a big difference


Not to aperture settings though :thumb:
My sis has a 9500 I think she paid around £160 for it, whilst I agree for the money they are brilliant and not much can touch them the LCD viewfinder is not very good IMO. An SLR is in a different league and to tell you the truth I would rather buy a secondhand 'out of fashion' SLR. When I say out of fashion what I mean is that most older models are still every bit as capable as the newer ones just with less gimmicks.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which old SLR models are decent? Is eBay a decent place to look?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been looking at the Pana TZ7, but this isn't much more:

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-7060.aspx


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

russ iv just got myself a panasonic tz6 camera with 12x zoom and its ace! can get them now for just under £200 new,have a look at the reviews on it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one Ryan - what's the difference between the TZ6 and 7, any ideas?

The 6 is £190ish isn't it? So it's a fair bit cheaper...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I've been looking at the Pana TZ7, but this isn't much more:
> 
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-7060.aspx


the tz7 and tz6 are the same,only the tz7 have hd video! i went for tz6 as it was around £60 cheaper and i would not use the hd video anyways


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh okay, sounds like the TZ6 is a great choice then... I'll have a read of some reviews, thanks mate 

Have you used it yet on any cars?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Ahh okay, sounds like the TZ6 is a great choice then... I'll have a read of some reviews, thanks mate
> 
> Have you used it yet on any cars?


no mate i have not yet,only took at few pics in the house ect.. reason i got it is im off to lanzarote in 2 weeks for 2 weeks so i wana get some good pics.

the zoom on it is ace!


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I've been looking at the Pana TZ7, but this isn't much more:
> 
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-7060.aspx


Sorry I don't know a lot about the sony's they are meant to be good camera's but I guess that most people myself included stick to canon and nikon for a good reason-lens availability. There is a vast choice of lenses for canon and nikons and also a lot on the secondhand market so it makes a lot of sense. Personally I have a canon 30d which I think is a great buy, its a nicer camera to use then the more gimmicky 450/450/500d. It doesn't have the gimmicks or headline megapixels of the consumer range but the ergonomics are much nicer, it is bulkier and heavier though, which I like but something to bear in mind. That being said any of the canon slr's in your budget are going to be good as is anything Nikon, supposedly the olympus e510 is a very good entry level SLR. What I will say is that if you want the most out of any slr budget for a good lens as well, the kit lenses don't tend to give you the full potential.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

here is a pic i took in the house russ,not the best pic as i just took the shot out of the blue,just give you a good idea that it takes nice pics.










and a macro shot


----------

